# 3 x Woolite Coupons (Total €6 off)



## Smashbox (8 Feb 2012)

via their Facebook page..

€6 in total

[broken link removed]

Valid til 30/06


----------



## mathepac (8 Feb 2012)

Thanks for yet another money-off link. Did you notice the ALDI registration / competition for 150 quid's worth of shopping vouchers? This of course leads on to competitions / surveys for cars, holidays, the  divil knows what. It could keep you busy for a week just entering surveys!


----------



## Smashbox (8 Feb 2012)

haha! No I haven't seen that! 

Where I work, there is a lot of free postcards left in the foyer. People are constantly taking them in big handfuls for entering competitions! With the amount of postcards they take, I would imagine they would be doing little else too!


----------

